# 2nd negative cycle of IUI



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi i got a -ve this morning. feeling totally      . DH has had to go to work. we only had 1 attempt lft and i feel like a complete faliure. my AF hasnt arrived, and consultant has said leave it a week just incase. it feels like im waiting fo nothing. it would be easier to have a definate no rather than a well you never know. it hurts so bad. i just want to curl up, i wish it got easier but its harder somehow this time, probably because i know i only have one more attempt. we are not entitled to IVF as i have children from previous marriage. 
sorry i go on so much
Corrina


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm so sorry Corrina hun    life can be so unfair at times. i know how you feel about wanting to know for sure, after my second BFN (through IVF) my af took her time showing up   gives you false hope    
Take care and get lots of pampering

pam xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

thank you for your kind words Pam, its driving me insane. i had AF pains for a couple of days, but really dull. they have since gone, (.)(.) are so veiny and "lumpy", wonderingif its psycosymatic - i want to be preg so noticing every silly little thing    even though it was -ve! begining to pull myself together, had good   and got it out my system. holding on to that little ray of hope now.

i noticed your signature, congratulations on being accepted for the adoptions  . that must have made your day. and your little fur baby is so sweet, king charles? my KCS is a loopy boy, boss eyed and goofy, but love him to bits!

all the best corrina


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for the congrats hun, 

my fur baby is a cavalier king charles, her nose is slightly longer than a king charles but essentially they are the same breed (i could bore you with the history, but i wont)  

i've got everything crossed that in a few days you will get a BFP   

take care, pam xx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Carrie, seen your posts on the IUI board, Just popped in to say that I'm sorry about your negative, I know its hard, but like you said, keep hold of that ray of hope cos you never know!!Thats so much easier said than done!!
I hope AF doesn't show up and you get that positive! 
Thinking of you & sending you some 
Love Britta xxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

so sorry about your BFN.  Its heartbreaking isnt it.  Take care and fingers crossed for  BFP next time.

Tracy xx


----------

